# Sleuced a few



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

We put a nice little pile down today.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good work Tigerpincer! And one Hun too!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

I seriously need to learn your ways.
Chukar are my #1 hunted bird, and don't have days like this.

Good job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff!!

.


----------

